# GreenSkins Classic



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If the flyway doesnt get a liberal package there wont be one for sure.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

LD,

How do you figure an over harvest?

These guys are going duck hunting come hell or high water and they will shoot their ducks. The only difference the GreenSkins Classic makes is where they will go to hunt and whether Delta Waterfowl will get a donation or not.

I worked hard collecting "minimal" donations for the Fargo chapter Delta banquet. Believe me, "minimal" donations add up. Delta is a good cause. I, for one, am in favor of events that raise money for Delta.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I say have the "Greenskins" no matter what! Every $$$ raised for Delta is one more hen house, wood duck house, or less one predator. In fact I'll go one step further....I'll personaly donate one hen house as a prize for the tournament to be put up in the winners name.....anyone else?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

LongDong said:


> Its probably best that there isnt one anyways. The over harvest of birds and the minimal amount raised doesnt look to good. :eyeroll:


You dont have a clue. :eyeroll:
Just ignore this guy. All he is doing is trying to stir the pot.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Field Hunter,
I think that is a great idea. I think we should fund a hen house super site with the money this year. I will have to ask DeltaBoy how much we have to raise to get one but I think that would be pretty cool.

Maybe get you old guys up there one of these years. I am going to TRY and cut down on the level of "fun" I have this year. I think only about 8 out of the 40 guys actually hunted last year on Sunday. :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sounds fun. But.....don't agree with you on not hunting Sundays....djleye has to go to church with his wife and kids and then I get to borrow all his decoys and stuff!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Not on opener I don't!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I love having a resident and a non resident opener. I am not trying to stir the pot either, I just tell the wife I have to be there to hunt because it is "opener"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I can't wait for Greenskins!

The cost for a hen house super site will be: $15,000

What you could do is put the money towards the site and as chapter's, donors, etc. put money towards this it would help fund a site.

I just talked to a chapter chair in PA and they had 9 hen houses produce 29 eggs total that hatched!


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

If memeory serves me right GG you were not one of those 8 either. :eyeroll:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Does anyone have plans to build hen houses or wood duck houses or honker nests. I would like to put a few up so my kids could watch the birds fill them and the duckling's & gosling's grow.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Cbass,
I most certainly was not one of the Sunday hunters but at least I didn't get lost in Lakota. :rollin: "I'm by the elevator" "I think I'm going south"

I just can't get any breakfast.

Waitress -"Sorry but we don't have any more biscuits and gravy"

Me - "Didn't I ask you if you had any and you told me yes when I ordered"

Waitress - "I can get you a roll"

Me - "I just waited 45 minutes for a roll while everyone else gets their meal"


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

That restuarant felt the full effects of the wrathe of Decoyer loaded at 2 in the morning....


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

when is the greenskins classic going to be?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoyer said:


> That restuarant felt the full effects of the wrathe of Decoyer loaded at 2 in the morning....


That and no food to eat after we paid for it. Zach is a goddamn garbage disposal. :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys should have hunted on sunday. We were done really early.

As far as this year, i hope there is another wedding dance that Jones can get us "invited" to.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Draker16 said:


> when is the greenskins classic going to be?


Details will be out soon. We're moving locations so there'll be lots of little things to work out.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Jun 14, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Details will be out soon. We're moving locations so there'll be lots of little things to work out.


Why the move? I always thought it should stay in one place.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Because the land access sucks......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a tough event to coordinate every year, and the same challenges are always there.

I am looking into the options.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I would love to be in an event like the greenskins. I wish we had something like it up here. To hang out and have a few cocktails with that many waterfowlers would be great. Not to mention hunt.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Maybe you could ask "Waterfowler" if they have any ideas. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheRealDeal (Jun 14, 2005)

One place you should hold the Classic at is the Wimbelton/Courtney area. That area is always good and not much pressure at least when I am hunting it all fall. I dont have much problem for access.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Any landowner names or phone numbers, gps coordinates you would like to share?? dd:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRealDeal said:


> One place you should hold the Classic at is the Wimbelton/Courtney area. That area is always good and not much pressure at least when I am hunting it all fall. I dont have much problem for access.


Got any other towns you want to ruin? :roll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

BBF is right, youguys shoudda hunted on Sunday. We had our limit of lessers and gaints with a few ducks in about an half an hour. Although we did all stay up all night the night before, which directly led to me going to bed early. That and Brad's insomia medication! :lol:


----------



## CatManJack (Jun 19, 2005)

My post must have not registered yesterday but I will try it again. Deal the Courtney area is consistantly strong for birds. I head out there from Fargo quite abit. Another area that is pretty good is Turtle Lake/ Underwood area. I head down to my grandparents farm quite often in the fall. Lots of sloughs and not to far from the river by Washburn either.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

These aren't areas under consideration, but I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> These aren't areas under consideration, but I appreciate the suggestion.


Any hints to where your considering? Its never too early to scout!! :wink: :wink: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well I'm really at the mercy of whether or not we'll have a liberal season....then waiting to see if Hoeven will sign to allow it.

I don't think we knew 100% until early September last year, so that left little time to plan.

I've got 2 locations in mind, I'll let it out soon enough.


----------



## CarlKilloran (May 31, 2005)

greenskins should not be held it goes against everything that is good in hunting..........lets pile 10 groups of guys into an area where they have no business hunting and see how the locals feel about it. knowing you guys you will get beat to a field by a father and a couple of his kids and ask them to leave just because you think you can..............


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

This should get interesting....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Carl, on June 15th in the hot topics you posted:



> ...I think that everyone on this site should take a step back and see how they deal with ppl. I am sick of you dbags talking about things that you have no clue about...


I think you should take your own advice.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Good call, Chris! :thumb:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I second that one Chris!!!!


----------



## CarlKilloran (May 31, 2005)

now now mav, shouldnt you be doing something better with your day off since its raining and you don't have to mow LAWNS.......


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Carl,
Where are you coming from anyway? 
Jim


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Is Carl related to longdong?? Is Carl longdong? :splat:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh Carl.....Your wisdom amazes me( If I were 10)!!! Since you know so much about me, may I ask you who you are?



> ...I think that everyone on this site should take a step back and see how they deal with ppl. I am sick of you dbags talking about things that you have no clue about...


Have you been to the Greenskins getogethor?

I really hope your post wasn't supposed to be malicious because you did a pretty bad job at it rookie! :fiddle:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This is making the day go by faster.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree with Carl. I live to kick other people out of a field that they beat me to and I especially enjoy it when it's a father and son :biggrin: 
One question there Carl: Why do stupid people have to open their mouth and prove it??


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> knowing you guys you will


Ok I think I know who you are? Is your first name Ryan?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey fellas - don't get too out of hand!

Thanks

Goose


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't make me give you a "hot carl" there Carl. :run:


----------



## BlackThunder (Jul 25, 2005)

CatManJack said:


> My post must have not registered yesterday but I will try it again. Deal the Courtney area is consistantly strong for birds. I head out there from Fargo quite abit. Another area that is pretty good is Turtle Lake/ Underwood area. I head down to my grandparents farm quite often in the fall. Lots of sloughs and not to far from the river by Washburn either.


CatMan you are right about the Courtney area. I was back home the other weekend and went for a drive. Their were birds on every little slough that I drove by. It should be a good season.


----------

